# Stradics Ci4 vs. Fj



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

Am looking at either the Ci4 or Fj, predominantly for fishing estruary stuff (lake macquarie) and some ventures to inshore bombies and reefs.
Just curious to what you guys would go for and why/why not?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know how well you've studied the specs, and I won't profess to know about them, but I had the same dilemma and went the ci4 purely because of the weight difference. There maybe other factors which you consider are of more importance than weight so compare those other factors and see how they compare.


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

weights not the biggest factor for me but still its something to think about.
From what ive seen both are realy nice reels, though have heard of the Ci4 can ' warp' under stress ( have you had any problems?).
The Fj is very smooth i found and metal body can take a hit too, other than those the line cap. same for both as well as drag.
will prbably end up with both eventually


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You can't go wrong either way. You can drive yourself nuts with comparing the specs but in the end they're both great reels. Go the ci4 if you want the ultra light weight and the fj if you like the idea of x-ship for smoothness and durability. For me, I love the light weight of the ci4 and my 4000 has knocked over tuna, metre queenies and big barra without missing a beat.


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

yea both will do the job very nicely, choices, choices , choices.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

i run fj's on my rods have used a c14 a few times for extended periods.......I notice no real difference between the two after a 6 hour session, arm gets tired after about 600 casts anyway regardless of the weight difference.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I only run line on my 2500 so warping isn't going to happen, just blows the line instead. Can't comment with heavier line and big fish though, have heard people say they do warp but don't know.

If you were buying on price the fj is cheaper which I'm sure you know.


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

most the warping ive heard of is only minor and usualy spring back to place, though some have reported shear teeth of the gears from movement, but im guessing has something to do with misuse


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Was making the same decision a few weeks back and actually ended up with the ci4 rarenium 2500. For a few extra bucks than the normal ci4 i got stronger drag 10kg and a spare spool so can switch line easily. I have already landed some big snapper on it including a pb 73cm and it handled that nicely. Worth considering


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

yea had a look at those, does more drag realy make much difference in a yak though?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

burnsie8495 said:


> yea had a look at those, does more drag realy make much difference in a yak though?


My baitcaster supposedly has 6 or 7 kg drag and thats enough to drag the kayak sideways. Straight down might be a different story, you could make use of more drag that way but might have the chance to tipping at some stage I guess.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Makes a difference if you are anchored up or near structure they can wrap you around. To be honest the additional spool was the main attraction, just makes it so much more versatile.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Do either of them come with carbontex drag washers as standard? If not, you will probably want to upgrade this no matter which of the stradics you choose.


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

from memory, the Fj doesnt maybe the stradic but i doubt it


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

bildad said:


> Do either of them come with carbontex drag washers as standard? If not, you will probably want to upgrade this no matter which of the stradics you choose.


Carbontex is not the only drag system in the world. Both of the stradic's have an excellent drag, more than enough for what any kayak fisherman could need.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

scater said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > Do either of them come with carbontex drag washers as standard? If not, you will probably want to upgrade this no matter which of the stradics you choose.
> ...


Checked one out today same felt washers you will find in any old reel, 
I have installed carbontex washers in all my reels and the difference is chalk and cheese especially over time.
Anybody else experienced the same?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

These carbontex washers, I take it they are readily available from the various reel parts suppliers you find online?

How much?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> These carbontex washers, I take it they are readily available from the various reel parts suppliers you find online?
> 
> How much?


I get mine from the States from smooooooth Drag, order them by reel model or inside and outside dia, 
You can run these washers dry, but the supplier reccommended Cals Universal Reel and Drag grease which he supplied.
I got mine a while back $7 for each set of washers per reel and about the same for the 1oz tub of grease which will last forever.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

bildad said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > These carbontex washers, I take it they are readily available from the various reel parts suppliers you find online?
> ...


Thanks, just did the homework and was about to delete my question. Cheap as chips if they're that good!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


you only need enough grease to leave a fingerprint with these washers.


----------

